# My two new additions



## orchideya (Apr 20, 2013)

Two new paphs joined my collection today.
blooming sized PEOY and seedling sanderianum(to replace the one that died last year):


----------



## Justin (Apr 20, 2013)

nice!! they look very chunky and healthy.


----------



## Dido (Apr 20, 2013)

nice purchases cross fingers for you


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful things they are! Good luck with the sanderianum!


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 20, 2013)

Very healthy looking plants! Have fun!


----------



## cattmad (Apr 20, 2013)

beautiful plants


----------



## Trithor (Apr 21, 2013)

Big sandi seedling! That cant be too far off flowering size. Congratulations. I hope they grow well for you.


----------



## orchideya (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you everybody for nice comments!
According to vendor - sandie is 3 years from blooming, which is not that long in the paphs world. I just need to make sure I don't kill it before that.


----------



## The Mutant (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm mighty jealous of your PEoY... Mine is a runt with maybe four years left before it reaches BS.


----------



## orchideya (Apr 22, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> I'm mighty jealous of your PEoY... Mine is a runt with maybe four years left before it reaches BS.




I am sure it will be sooner than that under your care. You are so good with paphs.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice purchases. Where did you get it?


----------



## Heather (Apr 22, 2013)

Lovely PEOY! Where from?


----------



## orchideya (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks! 
Both are from Piping Rock.
I repotted them yesterday. Sandie had nice roots comparing to his size.
PEOY's media was quite old and many roots peeled off, but there are some more firm and healthy. Hope it will be ok.
Since I killed previous sanderianum seedling in bark and generally hate bark - I potted these two guys into clay pots with mix of CHC with small rocks that I picked out(one-by-one!) from old media.
This is how most of my paphs(but not multis) grow and they seem ok.
Was it a bad idea?

Also after re-potting I have noticed that PEOY had a hint of starting maybe a spike. Is it doomed now since I repotted it?


Thanks again.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 24, 2013)

No, its not doomed


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 24, 2013)

I agree with Rick. Just make sure it doesn't dry out too much right now.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 26, 2013)

nice plants


----------



## Marc (Apr 29, 2013)

Very nice multies you have there


----------



## orchideya (May 1, 2013)

Thanks guys!
Here is my Prince Edward repotted:






And look what he is growing!


----------



## JeanLux (May 2, 2013)

:clap:! good luck with it !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2013)

Nice bud forming!


----------



## Orchid Guy (May 3, 2013)

Nice one of my favorites. Congratulations on the spike. Can hardly wait to see it in bloom. Hope mine soon gets to bloom stage.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 3, 2013)

Be sure to follow up with a picture when it blooms. Thanks!


----------



## orchideya (May 14, 2013)

Thanks everybody for your support!
The spike is still alive and there are three!!! buds coming:

















I can't believe it is actually happening...


----------



## SlipperKing (May 14, 2013)

Excellent progress.


----------



## JeanLux (May 15, 2013)

:clap::clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Trithor (May 15, 2013)

Grow flower, grow!:clap:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 15, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 15, 2013)

The close up of that one bud looks like that man eating plant from Little Shop of Horrors!


----------



## chrismende (May 16, 2013)

Fun stuff! Those are lovely plants.


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2013)

Good luck, don't accidently ruin the spike!


----------



## orchideya (May 26, 2013)

I didn't ruin the spike .


----------



## Trithor (May 26, 2013)

Lucky spike! Nice width to those petals, I like it.


----------



## The Mutant (May 26, 2013)

Congrats on a very nice first blooming! I'll show my PEoY how yours bloomed, so it'll know what I expect from it. :wink:



orchideya said:


> I am sure it will be sooner than that under your care. You are so good with paphs.


Haha! Good one! :rollhappy:
Thanks for the nice opinion, but I'm really not especially good with them, more lucky, and I think the multis will grow slower since I'm just windowsill grower and it's hard to keep the humidity up.


----------



## Ruth (May 26, 2013)

:drool:Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2013)

That is a beauty! Very good color, nice shape.


----------

